# Tabellen unterschiedlich formatieren



## legio_x (29. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine Tabelle auf einer Seite welche ich folgendermassen formatieren möchte [die CSS habe ich von hier: http://icant.co.uk/csstablegallery/index.php?css=71#r71]


```
/*
http://icant.co.uk/csstablegallery/index.php?css=71

Data Tables and Cascading Style Sheets Gallery
Title: Casablanca
Author: RODrigo CASTilho Galvão Ferreira - RODCAST
URL: http://www.rodcast.com.br
Update: 03/23/2006 11:15 PM
*/

table {
	color: #7F7F7F;
	font: 0.8em/1.6em "Trebuchet MS",Verdana,sans-serif;
	border-collapse: collapse
}

table,caption {
	margin: 0 auto;
	border-right: 1px solid #CCC;
	border-left: 1px solid #CCC
}

caption,th,td {
	border-left: 0;
	padding: 10px
}

caption,thead th,tfoot th,tfoot td {
	background-color: #E63C1E;
	color: #FFF;
	font-weight: bold;
	text-transform: uppercase
}

thead th {
	background-color: #C30;
	color: #FFB3A6;
	text-align: center
}

tbody th {
	padding: 20px 10px
}

tbody tr.odd {
	background-color: #F7F7F7;
	color: #666
}

tbody a {
	padding: 1px 2px;
	color: #333;
	text-decoration: none;
	border-bottom: 1px dotted #E63C1E
}

tbody a:active,tbody a:hover,tbody a:focus,tbody a:visited {
	color: #666
}

tbody tr:hover {
	background-color: #EEE;
	color: #333
}

tbody tr:hover a {
	background-color: #FFF
}

tbody td+td+td+td a {
	color: #C30;
	font-weight: bold;
	border-bottom: 0
}

tbody td+td+td+td a:active,tbody td+td+td+td a:hover,tbody td+td+td+td a:focus,tbody td+td+td+td a:visited {
	color: #E63C1E
}

tbody td a[href="http://www.rodcast.com.br/"] {
	margin: 0 auto;
	display: block;
	width: 15px;
	height: 15px;
	background: transparent url(http://www.rodcast.com.br/csstablegallery/i/logo.gif) no-repeat;
	text-indent: -999em;
	border-bottom: 0
}

tbody a:visited:after {
	font-family: Verdana,sans-serif;
	content: "\00A0\221A"
}
```



das funktioniert auch. Leider werden die Styles jedoch global auf alle Tabellen der Seite angewendet. Da meine Site an sich grundlegend teilweise auch mit Tabellen aufgebaut und strukturiert ist bekommen diese natürlich auch den Style zugewiesen. Das will ich verhindern.

Wie kann ich die Styles nur einer bestimmten Tabelle zuweisen?! Und alle anderen Tabellen davon unberührt lassen? Bei einem Style wäre das kein problem mit nerKlassenzuweisung, aber bei den vielen...


----------



## Maik (29. September 2007)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit einer ID für die Tabelle, die mit dem Stylesheet formatiert werden soll, und stell sie im Stylesheet bei allen Selektoren vorne an:


```
table#ID_der_Tabelle {
	color: #7F7F7F;
	font: 0.8em/1.6em "Trebuchet MS",Verdana,sans-serif;
	border-collapse: collapse
}

table#ID_der_Tabelle, table#ID_der_Tabelle caption {
	margin: 0 auto;
	border-right: 1px solid #CCC;
	border-left: 1px solid #CCC
}

table#ID_der_Tabelle caption, table#ID_der_Tabelle th, table#ID_der_Tabelle td {
	border-left: 0;
	padding: 10px
}

/* usw. */
```


```
<table id="ID_der_Tabelle">...</table>
```
Wenn sich aber die weiteren Tabellen in ihr befinden sollten, wirst du nicht darum herum kommen, den entsprechenden Tabellenelementen einen Indfikator in Form einer Klasse  zuzuweisen.


----------

